# Any tips for holding curls?



## Aelle (Feb 4, 2010)

I just recently started curling my hair, but no matter what products I use, they always fall out within an hour or two. I've tried hairspray, gel, and mousse-- none of them made much difference. I've used both hot rollers and foam rollers.

Am I just doomed to eternally straight hair? ;_;


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 4, 2010)

I've seen this on a couple of shows:

Hair is curled with an iron. Then the curl is clipped into the hair where it can remain curled. Spray the curl with hair spray.

Do the rest of the hair that you want curled, the same way.

Finally, before you take out the "clipped curls", give all hair a spray again.

By allowing the curls to cool down without losing their new shape, apparently they will retain the new curled shape better.

.................................................. ......................

I have also heard of using sugar water as a setting lotion. Maybe mix a tablespoon of white sugar with 1/2 cup warm water - just a guess.

In this instance, comb hair with the setting lotion. Then set hair in a roller until it has dried. Spray before and after before taking hair out of roller.

Try these if you like, and let us know if it helps


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 4, 2010)

Setting spray like Redken Hot sets, Kenra Hot spray, AG Sets


----------



## princessa00 (Feb 5, 2010)

i second the redken hot sets, or redken spray starch. i had the SAME exact problem. my curls turned to kinky waves before i even get to the other side of my head, it was so frusterating.

the trick is getting the right product for your hair. i find mousse and hairspray just turns hair into a frizzy mess, especially if you dont have virgin hair. i use something like bumble and bumble styling lotion or biolage styling cream when my hair is damp, which actually makes it look pretty decent for the rest of the day if i dont want to curl my hair right away. either way, when your hair is dry, take a heat activated setting product, like the aforementioned redken sprays, and spray each individual section before you put it in a hot roller OR wrap around a curler. if youre using a curler, pin the curl to your head right after you take it off the barrel, repeat for every section, and take them all out once theyve completely cooled. when im done, i set with a hairspray that is formulated to fight frizz, and then sometimes i spray shine spray into my palms and lightly run in down the crown of my head.

this is my method for heat, which is the only way i can get nice curls. velcro rollers turns my hair into a birds nest.

hope i could help


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Feb 13, 2010)

what i used to do when i curled my hair with a curling iron (i don't heat style it anymore) is i sprayed my hair lightly all over with an extra hold hairspray, let it dry, then curl it. it gives great hold but doesn't feel crunchy unless you spray too much.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 13, 2010)

I have this issue also. I recommend pincurls over night with a good gel. Undo them in the morning and spray with a good hairspray, the fact they were in so long will keep them that way for the entire day and you'll still have loose waves the next day.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dragonfly was right - allowing the curl to cool is a BIG thing. Pinning it and then letting it out once it's cool will really help it keep it's shape.

It's the same principle as trying to blowdry side-swept bangs - to blow it in the other direction, and then let it cool and sweep it to the other side. While the hair is still hot it is very easy for it to change shape so if you curl it and then let it out and it starts to droop (thanks gravity!) it will stay stuck in that droop and keep on unraveling!


----------



## esha (Apr 11, 2010)

First spray a bit of hair spray on the section you are about to curl.


----------



## beautybuff (Apr 17, 2010)

Curls are less likely to hold on hair that's just been cleaned. Try curling - all of the techniques listed above sound great! - on the second day, so your hair's natural oil can help out too.


----------



## charlybrown (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a curling iron as well, and a fixation spray.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the same problem. I have curly hair but at times I want the type of ringlet curls you get from a curling iron, also for some reason my curls fade away after a few days by themselves, very weird. But I can never get a curl to hold. Maybe I need a different technique and I will definitely try what has been posted on here



thanks!


----------



## Imprintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

it depends how curly we're talking. If you want a perm look you can put your hear up in rollers when it's wet. For me I would look like a sheep if I did this.

I have pretty stubborn hair as well. I curl the hair and then pop it up into a roller before it can cool down. this gives me soft curls and lots of body.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 30, 2010)

I have string straight asian hair... Paul Mitchell Hair Sculpting Lotion through damp hair, blow dry, then curl, spray... then cool then finger separate.


----------



## kelvinwaugh (May 11, 2010)

First of all you can purchase hair wax , add just a little to your hair and curl it, this will keep the hair in place and the curls stay in longer without falling out.As you wrap the pieces of hair on the roller spray hairspray in a downward movement and lightly stroke the ends before rolling. You get a better-defined curl.


----------



## hollyxann (May 13, 2010)

I have the same problem.

I have found the only curls my hair will hold is when I use my straightener to curl my hair, of course with some product when damp before blow drying and then after curling.

Or I've recently discovered these things called curlformers from sally's. I LOVE them.


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the same problem. I have found the only curls my hair will hold is when I use my straightener to curl my hair, of course with some product when damp before blow drying and then after curling.

Or I've recently discovered these things called curlformers from sally's. I LOVE them.

Are you still using the curlformers? I just ordered a set today since I had a 20% coupon that I needed to use before it expired.


----------



## Ringles Girl (Oct 23, 2010)

You should try Ringlez. You put in your product(s) and then twist sections of hair. The twists are held in place by the Ringlez. They are very inexpensive and work on naturally thick wavy hair or even straight hair. Check it out at www.ringlez.com


----------

